# Specktra.Net TOS updated



## Janice (Jun 5, 2006)

Please read the updated Specktra.Net TOS. A new section called 'Swaps/Sales' has been added, and the terms of service have been updated.

You can find the TOS here:

http://specktra.net/faq.php?faq=spec...q_specktra_tos


----------

